# Psilocybe Cubensis Equadorian



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

Finally I think I have accrued enough knowledge and the right supplies for my first cubensis grow. I selected a strain from Equador because it is said to be the most visual of all cubensis mushrooms, and was also easy to grow. I will be following the Fanaticus teck as closely as i can, starting with the mixing of the substrate tomorow, and hopefully i will have time to steam steralize them as well. I have 10 cc's of hydrated spores in a syringe, which i will use to innoculate 12 wide mouth kerr's. Afterwich they will go on a seedling mat to keep them warm for about 2 weeks while the mycelia spread through the substrate. Afterwich they will be placed in 4 polystyrene bins with dual chambers. I have lots of small air pumps and air rocks, I haven't decided but im toying with making something a little more automated than hand spraying them 2 times a day. I will be posting pics and updates every couple days, and as this is my first mushroom grow I am hoping there are a few out there who can help me along if i need it, would love to hear everyones opinions, for instance, does anybody know how to make an atomatic humidification sytem with air pumps and stones?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, i have been super busy this week so untill tonight i hadn't done any work twords getting my cakes ready for innoculation. but as you can see in these overly large pictures i mixed a 1/4 cup brown rice flower, 1/2 cup fine virmiculite, and a little over a 1/4 cup of mineral water together and scooped them into the jars, afterward they were topped with a layer of dry virmiculite and the lids were put on them. I used gorrilla tape (badass strong) to cover the innoculation holes and to tape the inner and outer lids together.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

Of course i had to stop for a weed break, broke my bubbler last night so im back to my old school metal pipe, and here is some more pics.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

And finnaly this morning i steralized 8 jars in a steamer for an hour and a half. i loosened the lids and wrapped the tops in heavy duty tin foil to keep the water out of the jars. When they were done they will spend 5-8 hours cooling down and i plan to innoculate the 8 jars with 10 cc's tonight. will yield change a lot if i use the same amount of spores on 8 jars instead of ten? or will they fruit more? I took pictures but forgot to put the memory card in first so i have no way of getting them on my computer, i lost the cable long ago. anyway i hope you can all imagine what a bunch of jars in a covered pot look like...


----------



## mogie (Apr 16, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 16, 2007)

Did you put the jars on something in the pot? What temperature did you steam them on?


----------



## MrBaker (Apr 16, 2007)

I think that more spores does not equal more fruiting bodies. The mycelium should theoretically spread over the whole media and make fruiting bodies based on environmental factors (like light, food, water availability). I could be wrong. Could someone with more growing experience confirm or correct?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

I put the jars in a steamer, it's like a metal collander that fits inside a pot and holds the jars above the water, as for temps i asume it was 212 since thats all the hotter you can get water without a pressure cooker, i kept it at a slow boil for an hour and a half.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, I just finnished innoculating the 8 jars. after 8 hours i felt they were cool enough to stick. first i decontaminated the room with some airosol, and after everything settled i opened the sterile syringe and attached it to the plunger. i then flame steralized it and then alcohal steralized the needle and proceeded to stick the needle through the gorrilla tape and to the side of the jar, where i realeased 2-4 drops of spore fluid into each of four holes. after that i put new tape over the holes and put them back in the box. tomorow moring im gonna dig around and find my old seedling mat. hopefully that will spead up micylial growth. does anybody know what will happen if you just leave the jars at room temp?


----------



## silk (Apr 16, 2007)

awesome
when will you rollitup?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 16, 2007)

rollitup? mushrooms? you want me to smoke a joint of mushrooms?


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks on the steamer clarification. I don't know if I'd go smokin' shrooms.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 16, 2007)

who wants to smoke a shrooby. LOL


----------



## smkpt (Apr 16, 2007)

lol, hey Beaner im just about to start growing some B+, just woundering where did you get your Brown rice flower and Verm.? and how much did you pay for each?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 17, 2007)

the brown rice flower i ordered online from a health food store, about 2-3 bucks for a pound, thats all you need for a dozen jars. the virmiculite i bought at my local grow shop, it was like 5 bucks. im sure you could order that online too.


----------



## muu232 (Apr 17, 2007)

You can smoke dried shrooms but you don't trip. It gives you a weird stimulant like effect. Waste of good shrooms, the flame will destroy alot of the psilocybin.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 17, 2007)

lol well i might have to try that, i don't eat mushrooms, ive only tried twice and had a bad trip both times. this grow is purely experemental and well, also for a little profit, hehe, got a looooot of mighty mite seeds to buy soon.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 20, 2007)

ug, im glad it's 420 cause if i wasn't so high id be majorly pissed, the ballast for my hps died on me sometime last night, and im about sick of it anyway, 2 years of moisture does numbers on a c13...damn malamite garbage. luckily they were only just about ready to flower, so im going to transplant outside and begin work on a new cab, allready cutting wood and planning, it's going to be about 4 cubic feet and lit with a couple 200 watt envirolites, no more balasts for me...lol 

And as for the mushrooms, can't see any mycelium yet, and both of my seedling matts are too hot for them, so for the most part they are just sitting in a dark box at room temp, im assuming it will take longer that way, but i don't want to wait!!!! do you guys know anyway of reducing the heat from a seedling mat? like maybe a bunch of newspaper?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 20, 2007)

well after carefully searching the innoculaion points of each jar i found one that definatly has a little growing!!! the flash of the camera refects off the glass so it's almost impossible to see but i will take better pics in the days too come, after closer inspection i can just see the starting of growth in other jars too.


----------



## silk (Apr 20, 2007)

Beaner said:


> rollitup? mushrooms? you want me to smoke a joint of mushrooms?


No silly. Your two grow journals are for shrooms.

Read my lips: When are your gonna rollitup


----------



## Godkas (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good, that is a nice growth ya got there.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 21, 2007)

Silk--ooooh, gocha, well i will most likely be making a grow journal of my next grow, im going to grow Afgani/Morrocan with a few 200 watt envirolites.
Godkas--Thanks bud they are doing even better today!

Well today i checked up on them and at least 5 jars have micylia growing on one or more innoculation points, im still working on a way of getting the heat down so i downt fry them...is that even possible? how hot is too hot for a mushroom?


----------



## muu232 (Apr 21, 2007)

They grow wild out of cow patties where I live, and it gets over 100F while they are in season. So 100F shouldn't be too hot. Also, they are an Equadorian strain, so they are supposed to thrive in a very hot, tropical environment.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 21, 2007)

ok, im just kind of nervous cause the teks all say to keep them at exactly 82.


----------



## muu232 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I'm no expert so I'm sure they are right. Any idea what temperature you have them at?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 21, 2007)

no i don't, i have a few jars it the box that have no innoculant and werent steralized, i figured i could just stick a thermometer in one of those, but the thermometer wont read that low, only near human temps, and as of right now i am not too worried


----------



## muu232 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh well, good luck with fungus!


----------



## 420101 (Apr 21, 2007)

those gars getting nice and white? if this works for ya i suggest rye grain u can use 1 jar to make 10 , 10 to make 100 werks well once you get it down.


----------



## Godkas (Apr 21, 2007)

NONONONNONNOONONON do NOT make your incubator 100*F

86* should be optimal. Bacteria thrives in high heat and your cake can dry out.

when you fruit it'll be around 10* under your incubation temp.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 21, 2007)

okay i turned the heat mat on medium and put a nice thick newspaper on top of it, then the jars. as for the jars, no they aren't that white yet, small dots the size of a pea, on 1-3 of the innoculation points, but they have another week or two to take off, will they start growing faster?


----------



## Godkas (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes they will grow exponentially faster as it overtakes the substrate.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for the support godkas! the innoculation points have quadrupled in size. here are a few pics of the progress, i can't turn off the flash though, and i don't know how to get rid of the glare, any ideas?











Any guesses as to how long till full colonization?


----------



## Godkas (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont know but if you are incubating at near 80-86* id say 3-4 weeks


----------



## Beaner (Apr 22, 2007)

what!!!??? i thought it would only take 2-3 weeks from innoculation??? they have been growing for a week now, i figured it would be colonized within 10 days or so....


----------



## Godkas (Apr 22, 2007)

nope... you've got at least 3


----------



## Beaner (Apr 24, 2007)

update, micylia sill spreading, though for some reason it seams like it is spreading slower, most of the jars made a white dot the size of a dime then just kinda stopped...why is that??? also i found one bit of micylium that is right neer the lid and a very slightly darker grey color than the rest, im worried it could be contamination, could i open the jar and chop that piece out with a sterile knife or would that just cause more problems?


----------



## Beaner (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone have any mushroom experience who could tell me why growth has slowed down? i thought it was supposed to be growing exponentially faster??temps have been far from constant because of the overly hot mat, i found a cotton t shirt folded up keeps it at a decent temp but it's uneven at best.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 27, 2007)

well the mycelium is still growing, slow as it is, the parts with the fungus on it are starting to shrink and pull away from the walls of the jar. im assuming thats cause it is eating the rice and water...i havent had them on the heat mat thinking that cool was better than cooking them, something i found very helpfull germinating seeds, as i tend to cook them with warm germination. i would rather wait a while longer than risk killing them. so what im wondering is will the mycilia get mad at me? i mean i know your supposed to keep them warm then cool them to trigger pinning but will they still grow mycylia without being warm? and if so will i have trouble with early pinning?


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

are you gonna get the stuff underneith the shroom head and make more shrooms?


----------



## Godkas (Apr 29, 2007)

spore print. most people do  ensures you can keep your crop going.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah thats what i meant.

i would like to try this someday. how many shrooms do you think you will get?


----------



## Godkas (Apr 29, 2007)

Heh ounces


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

all the websites i been to wont ship to cali.


i think i found one do you know of any?

OrderSpores.com - Buy Psilocybe Cubensis Florida spores


----------



## Godkas (Apr 30, 2007)

There are some states that dont allow spores at all but most allow them for microscopy and have told the government to fuck themselves over it.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 30, 2007)

do you really think ill get ounces from seven jars? whats the average for 1 jar? or even one mushroom dry?


----------



## Godkas (May 1, 2007)

varies flush to flush. seven jars will not disappoint.


----------



## cali-high (May 1, 2007)

yeah from what this website 6 jars is up to 6 ounces so i think you will have a good chance with 7 jars for 6oz.


do you water them


----------



## smkpt (May 1, 2007)

when mushrooms are wet they can weight about 10 times what they will when dry


----------



## cali-high (May 1, 2007)

yeah but i read it from a website and they said up to 6oz per 6 jars(dried)


----------



## smkpt (May 1, 2007)

maybe after all the flushes


----------



## Beaner (May 1, 2007)

i read a jar puts out 2-8 mushrooms per flush, no way even wet a jar could put out an ounce.


----------



## Beaner (May 1, 2007)

New progress! the innoculation points are starting to form together, and eat into the cake, as you can see by these pics.


----------



## muu232 (May 2, 2007)

Looks to be progressing well! I'm interested to see your yield from this.


----------



## Godkas (May 2, 2007)

2-8 is a pretty lowball statement or an average. You can get TONS if you are ph'd correctly.


----------



## Beaner (May 2, 2007)

ph? whats the ph for filtered mineral water? would the organic rice flower or sterile virmiculite change the ph? cause otherwise it should be close to 6/. so does anyone know what an average dry mushroom weighs?


----------



## Godkas (May 3, 2007)

uhhh i've seen huuuge shrooms


----------



## muu232 (May 3, 2007)

A dry mushroom can weigh less tha .1 gram, or they can be massive. A mushroom growing guru I know showed me pictures of a mushroom about the size of his forearm. He said it weighed 21 grams dry and sold that single mushroom for $150.


----------



## kieahtoka (May 3, 2007)

Nice going with the mycellium, I tried once but got left with squat, none of my 15 jars grew. Where did you order your spores from may I ask?


----------



## Beaner (May 3, 2007)

i don't remember where i ordered them. sorry, I read that the bigger the mushroom the less potent it is, so i plan on picking them reletively small, before the veil breaks, at like 2-3 inches, just average sized ya know? i don't understand why it's so hard to judge what an average spore cake will put out in an average flush.


----------



## cali-high (May 3, 2007)

yeah i found a website that ships to cali


----------



## smkpt (May 3, 2007)

my 12 jars started to colinize lastnight and they are growing really fast now, I cant wait


----------



## Beaner (May 5, 2007)

mine are starting to take off, the cakes are getting smaller, and almost completely colonized, one jar does apear to be contaminated with some brown fuzz. and two of the jars are only inoculated in one or two places, so do i wait for them to take the whole cake or what? some will be ready in a few days some a week, should i leave them all in the dark till they are all ready for a more uniform flush or take them individually to the cooler???


----------



## smkpt (May 5, 2007)

most people say to let them compleatly colinized then wait 3-5 days so the inside fully colinized also, good luck!


----------



## scissors (May 7, 2007)

Yes, you need to wait for the jars to completely colonize then wait a few days. The network of mycelium won't be strong enough to fight off bacteria until the cake is completely colonized.

I didn't read the whole thread but incase anyone didn't reply about the automated humidifying chamber I'll tell you how I used to do it. I tried with the hand spaying only technique first and it was a pain in the arse.

Get 2 clear rubbermaid tubs, some geolite rocks (hydroton rocks) and some coffee filters (I used some teddy bear stuffing - anything that is clean and filters air will do). I think you said you already had pumps and airstones.

You will need to wash the rocks off to get all the dust and crap off them. Give them a good rinse or 4 because you don't want all that red stuff in with your mushies. On the last rinse I always poured boiling water over them to help kill germs and stuff, plus they make a good noise.

Set up your airline and airstones in the bottom of the first tub. Make a hole up near the lip of the tub for the airline to go out of and into the pump. This hole should be air tight. Once you have the airline sorted fill the bottom of the tub with the rocks, about 2-3 inches worth should be ok. Fill with clean water to just under the top line of rocks.

With tub number 2 we are going to make some holes in all four sides. The holes should be about one inch, I used to put a hole on each end and two on each side of the tub. Cover these holes from the outside with the coffee filters and tape them down so that it's airtight. This is the lid.

At this point you get your fully colonized cakes, remove them from their jars (wearing gloves of course) and take off the excess verm from the bottom. I then made a little dish for each cake with damp verm on to hold them in the chamber but keep them off the rocks. You can use this to water the cakes without having to spray directly on them also.

Put the cakes on their little dishes and into the tub and turn on the pump. Put the other tub upside down on top of tub number 1 and tape it shut. Hey presto! You have a fully automated chamber thingy. If your pump is strong enough you can just leave it shut for the rest of the grow.

Good luck! Fresh, clean but really moist air is the key. Keep everything clean.


----------



## mogie (May 7, 2007)

Could you guys let me know when you have completed a grow? I would love to document this in FAQ (especially if pics were included). I just know nothing about this subject. So a step by step tutorial would be awesome. We don't have anything like this in FAQ. It would be a first. Could ya help me out? I's sure there are a lot of people out there that would love to learn from your experience.


----------



## Beaner (May 7, 2007)

yeah i would love too, ill be taking pics of the whole process and ill even write it up nice for you. this would be my second faq contribution and i would like to make more.


----------



## Beaner (May 8, 2007)

well they are starting to come along, at least one is contaminated, and i don't like the looks of the dry vermiculite on the top of one in this pic... what do i do about the water droplets??? there are a lot and i think thats what caused the contamination in the one jar, cause there is a ton in there.


----------



## scissors (May 9, 2007)

The water droplets shouldn't be a problem, they are normal and everything should have been sterilized by the steaming/pressure cooker. If some jars have an insane amount of water droplets in them you can loosen the jar lids VERY SLIGHTLY to help them evaporate. Personally I would leave them alone but I can't see how much of a problem it is. Also I see tape on the top of those jars, I always found it better to leave the holes uncovered to let the cake breathe but some people will say this lets in bacteria. It's your call on that but it would probably also help to get rid of the excess water.

That orange bit on the dry verm definitely looks like contam, not much you can do about that apart from wait and see.


----------



## Godkas (May 9, 2007)

very nice looking growth there! The orange could just be Myc. piss and nothing to worry about. The other thought is the verm could be soaking up coloration from the substrate white and brown makes a rusty color.

keep an eye on it.


----------



## Beaner (May 9, 2007)

i was wondering, could i take jars that i know to have contamination out of the jars, cut off the contaminated part and break the rest up into some good manure and compost outside, to see if i get any mushrooms, do you think that would work? well should be another week till im ready for the germ chamber... they look about the same, still growing fine.


----------



## cali-high (May 9, 2007)

those look great! the jars are fully white pretty much


----------



## kieahtoka (May 9, 2007)

what about mine guys how does it look, it's weeks old.


----------



## smkpt (May 10, 2007)

is that in a bag?^^


----------



## scissors (May 10, 2007)

Beaner said:


> i was wondering, could i take jars that i know to have contamination out of the jars, cut off the contaminated part and break the rest up into some good manure and compost outside, to see if i get any mushrooms, do you think that would work? well should be another week till im ready for the germ chamber... they look about the same, still growing fine.


Don't cut anything out, just throw the whole contaminated cake in the manure. Contams don't work the same outdoors as they do inside because they have constant fresh air and UV rays from the sun to help them out. If the cake isn't completely contaminated you stand a good chance of getting some mushies from an outdoor grow, especially if you keep throwing your contammed cakes from future grows in the same place.

I think I should say this incase you haven't ever read it or been told - never open a contaminated cake indoors or smell something that has obviously gone bad. Some moulds and stuff are really dangerous and you could get hurt.


----------



## Beaner (May 10, 2007)

thank you scissors, your a big help as always! im going to bring the contaminated jars to my outdoor weed plot and make a mushy plot as well, there are tons of other shrooms about, no morels yet... but i think all the rotten trees and leaves will be good for them. should i water the dirt at all?


----------



## scissors (May 10, 2007)

No probs mate!

Yeah, I've never grown outside myself but from what I can remember you want the dirt to be moist but not soaked. If you can get hold of some straw to mix up with your manure and stuff that would be good for drainage and shrooms love straw.

Your best bet is probably to dig a small hole and put rocks or gravel on the bottom to help drainage. Fill the hole with your manure, straw and magic cake mix and keep it light and fluffy. Use a plastic bag to crumble the cakes in and mix it all up as you don't want to touch horrible contams. Then put about an inch of dirt on top and cover with leaves, that should help keep the top layer of soil moist. I'd say only water it enough to keep it nice and damp without drowning the mycellium.

Slugs, snails, mice, squirrels and loads of other creatures will love to eat your shrooms though so make not to eat anything like that if some shrooms do pop up.


----------



## Beaner (May 10, 2007)

lol i don't take mushrooms anyway, i have bad trips, this was just a for fun grow...i didn't know animals ate mushrooms, i was told they have no calories or nutrients in them? well ill see what i can do, maybe ill cover the area in clear plastic so it stays warm and moist. lots of dead grass for use as hay so that wont be a problem


----------



## Beaner (May 10, 2007)

well i am taking 2 jars outdoors with me, one was almost completely colonized, with just some rust colored dry virmiculite on top, so i cut off a few large chunks from the oposite side, and stuck them in a tuppaware with a few spritzes of water, leaving them in the light, we will see what happens, the real pinset wont be for another week, down to 5 jars now...so do you guys think these chunks will put out any pins? how long will it take? i was thinking i would put it in the fridge for a few hours but no light in there so i am just going to leave them out.

p.s. the cake i cut open was really firm, is that normal? it seemed kinda dry too, i always thought it would be a moist sponge inside, not hard and kinda dry.


----------



## Godkas (May 10, 2007)

Also if you catch a contamination early enough I've heard a 3% hydrogen peroxide exposure to the effected area will nuke the contam and the mycelium but the myc should come back.


----------



## Beaner (May 10, 2007)

okay well here are the pics, i found a nice rotten decomposed darkish part of the swamp and fluffed up the soil with hay and rotten wood crumbs, then i broke the two cakes up , and covered with more soil and junk, tomorow im going to stretch a little tarp over it to make it nice and warm and moist, so are the mycelia going to have to start over or am i going to see mushrooms soon?


----------



## Beaner (May 12, 2007)

so is this going to work???


----------



## Beaner (May 12, 2007)

okay my tuppaware seems to be doing good, the whole surface of the chunks of mycylia were pretty smooth yesterday from being in the jar but the tupperware is nice and humid and they are all growing a nice layer of white fuzz all over, im assuming thats the mycelia expanding a bit??? hopefully within a few days it will start to pin, im looking for a timeframe for my two experamental grows, the outdoor plot and my tuppaware plot, anyone have any ideas???also lets say my indoor does fruit well, after the first flush, could i dice the cake up into tiny chunks and just mix it with new fresh substrate and make a dozen more pre innoculated jars??? would the cake take over the cakes or would i have issues with seralization???? I just have no idea where to get sterile syringes and don't want to go through the trouble of making a whole new spore print and sryinge yet if i don't have too.


----------



## Godkas (May 12, 2007)

Flame treat the knife and dice it in full 100&#37; colonization in a glovebox or near laminar flow hood. Simple enough. A piece of colonized substrate the size of a dime could start a new jar but id use a good amount per jar to spee up the process.


----------



## Beaner (May 12, 2007)

so steralize the jars, and steralize the knife, and cut up the unsterile cake and put it in? so that means no dry vermiculite on top? or is there a way to steralize that dry and put it on top?


----------



## me_wee_todded (May 13, 2007)

this is the same technique i used when i grew my shrooms


----------



## Beaner (May 14, 2007)

my last 5 jars are now about 2 days from full colonazation, all but one, whom is completely colonized and starting to make little bumps all over the cake, even though it has been kept in the dark the whole season. im assuming thats what they call primordia??? should i move it to a growing chamber tomorow? 











the chunks i cut off the contaminated cake are sitting there nice and fuzzy white, they spent a night in the fridge and still arent pinning though after 3-4 days, i see one small dome shaped dot about 2 ml across, it is slightly tan, im assuming this is going to be a mushroom but it hasn't done much since i noticed it last night.











any foresight as to what i can expect next or what i should be doing????


----------



## kieahtoka (May 14, 2007)

You need to kill the contaminated cake, even if it's white now, the bacteria has been transported by the mycellium to the rest of the cake, don't take chances, it CAN kill you.


----------



## Gymshoes (May 15, 2007)

Beaner, I thought I saw a green patch in one of the upper pictures.

If you have anything but pure, snow-white mycelieum, toss it because it's contaminated.

And from start to finish, shrooms are gonna take about 3 months.


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 15, 2007)

you just had to show everyone everything you need is in a bag of brown rice flour and vermiculite... LOLLOL
I usually stick to the topic of the website but hey.. I suggest you not work with contaminated cakes.. and if you do so work with them in isolated fruit chambers. I am working with a contaminated cake that i saved, by doing a cold water dunk in Soapy water, yes Soapy Water. Mycelium is very hardy if you haven't already learned this. Have you dunked your cakes yet ?
You simply imerge them in a tupper wear with a lid. fill to the top with water and push the cake down with the lid, seal. I always put my tupperwear in the fridge during a dunk. You can dunk for as long as 24 hours or as less as 5 hours. people usually go with a 12 hour dunk. 

I wish you alot of luck.

ps. it takes about 7 to 8 days to pin.
you should visit, Mycotopia.com or sporelab.com. See you there !


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 15, 2007)

any pictures of this contam ?


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 15, 2007)

As for your outdoor idea.. soon Fungus gnats will come in and lay millions of eggs all over that beautiful cake... These worms will eat away at the cake and any fruit that forms. If your going to be doing things outdoors, at least put the cake in a sealed container. 
I have heard there is a kind of nematoad/worm thing that will eat the fungus gnat larvea and this is the about the only way to make an outdoor grow work. Fungus gnats are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Beaner (May 15, 2007)

everywhere i read said to throw your old contaminated and spent stuff in a compost pile so i did it, couldn't hurt. I am on shroomery.org, but the mods said it was ok to put it on this site as this is my internet home. and no all 5 jars are perfectly white, i have been watching closely.


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 15, 2007)

checkout the Sporelab.com.. right now they have 5 syringes for $25.


----------



## Beaner (May 15, 2007)

empty syrings? 5 bucks a piece??? ouch, i would rather get those dinky diabetis/heroin needles, that seems like a ripoff. but i don't know i have never bought them. 

i think tomorow or the next day im going to pic up more jars and virmiculite, i still have a bag of brown rice flour. and i will make a glove box and use some steralized tweezers to break off chunks of one of the cakes and put them in the new jars. then i won't even have to worry about syringes.


----------



## BaconSquishy (May 15, 2007)

Gymshoes said:


> If you have anything but pure, snow-white mycelieum, toss it because it's contaminated.


Trich starts off pure white which makes it hard to detect at first, its only when it makes its well known green spores that turn it green, check out the pictures i have enclosed. 1st pic shows trich in its pure white stage, second shows it as it turns yellowish green and then later green. 3rd pic shows true trich as green as itll get. 4th is your typical agar bacteria, named such because i only see it cloneing on agar, never on other substrates. 5th is yellow mold on mycellium or myc piss, havent been able to determine 100&#37; but a good smell makes me fell kinda dizzy so im inclined to think it is mold.


kieahtoka said:


> it CAN kill you.


Not all bacterias and mold will kill you. Most will if you are exposed to them on a daily basis but not one can kill you with one sniff. Molds and bacteria associated with mycology however do cause many bad effects. Trich effects your respritory system for the worse and yellow mold can give you liver cancer in large quantities. However, if you only have one infected jar, dont work about it killing you as it wont.


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 16, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL ! No Beaner ! Not empty syringes.. DOH ! 
Spore syringes.. 5 for $25 any 5 strains you want.


----------



## battosai (May 16, 2007)

beaner: a good way to make a humidified fruit chamber for you. 

take a rubbermaid or likewise bin, that light can get through the top is preferable. it will need light. line the bottom with an inch of perlite to get right amount, take it out, soak it and drain excess water out, put it back in the bottom and flatten it out. use an air pump to run a hose inside, where u should have a little cup of water with a bit of hydrogen peroxide in it, bubble that to produce air for fruits. if u can have a couple small holes above the wet perlite but below your cakes co2 can escape. im assuming you'll sit them on foil bake pan inside the container. that should keep your humidity up. 

as for innoc. temps, 86 is optimal for fast growth. growing at room temp will just slow down the process. excessive water will also slow down the process--which is why vermiculite is in about every recipe for mycellium. 

a good method to keep growing is to break up the cakes after they are colonized and put them in foil cook pans, and make a case layer on top with some pasturized peat moss and perlite that is damp. keeping this layer slightly alkaline will produce more fruits. u can also lightly mist this layer to ensure fruiting in early stages. try not to get the mycellium wet. 

in terms of easiest to contaminate, its easiest to do so in jar stage, less likely while your casing sits in dark, and least likely while fruiting.

you can always innoc 1 extra jar to break up and innoc all your next jars. 

your process should go something like this. innoc, set in dark til colonized. break up and make case layer, set back in dark for 3-5 days to let roping form. then, into fruiting chamber, fruit once, pluck, twice, pluck, thrice, pluck, then use spent casing to make new jars. 

hope some of that made sense.


----------



## Beaner (May 17, 2007)

yes it did for the most part, however can i substitute virmiculite on the bottom of the box? and a metal tin? i planned on putting them right on the virmiculite or held above with a screen, wich would be better? i have one cake with several pins, about a dozen that were forming while still in the jar, i dunked the cake for 12 hours and just looked at it, they don't seem to have grown much overnight, and arent nice and white like they were they seem a little brown, are these all aborts? should i just pick them now?pics will be on around 3pm, also if i use a water stone do i still need a dual chambered fruiting chamber to keep the condensation from dripping on them?


----------



## battosai (May 17, 2007)

Beaner said:


> yes it did for the most part, however can i substitute virmiculite on the bottom of the box? and a metal tin? i planned on putting them right on the virmiculite or held above with a screen, wich would be better? i have one cake with several pins, about a dozen that were forming while still in the jar, i dunked the cake for 12 hours and just looked at it, they don't seem to have grown much overnight, and arent nice and white like they were they seem a little brown, are these all aborts? should i just pick them now?pics will be on around 3pm, also if i use a water stone do i still need a dual chambered fruiting chamber to keep the condensation from dripping on them?


i dont know about substituting perlite with vermiculite. sounds like it would work... and i dont know about metal it just seems that rusting metal would be undesirable. with the wet perlite at the bottom u dont need a top glass to catch the water drops because it takes away the need to mist. u still want a top on it tho (for humidity, but u knew that) and those might not be aborts give them a few days to grow. the air stone in the cup of water is just to introduce new air, because the fruits like oxygen not co2.. and in a sealed container you'll get co2 build up. if a lot of water dew forms on the top with this method, its probably because most of your heat is coming in from the top.


----------



## Beaner (May 17, 2007)

sounds good! i picked up a bag of pearlite at the grow shop today, will update with pics soon. so your saying the vermiculite on the bottom will keep it moist and the air stone just adds air, so i guess with this system i wont be able to open it up and look inside much?


----------



## battosai (May 17, 2007)

u can do it, u just shouldnt. it only takes 10-15 minutes at most for a medium container with wet perlite on the bottom to get back to 98%+ humidity. its a metal container--is the top clear?


----------



## Beaner (May 17, 2007)

it's a heavy duty polystyrene box for transporting human guts and stuff, lol i found it at my moms place a few weeks ago, she is a chemist that works with human kidneys, i don't really understand what she does...anyways this one was never used so i cut a big rectangle hole in the top and put plastic over it. you said something about a foil tray? i don't know what you wanted me to do with it but should i just pour an inch of vermiculite into the bottom of my fruiting chamber and then put water in till it reaches the top of the vermiculite or is it all gonna float on top of the water? and do i put the cake right on top of the virmiculite?


----------



## smkpt (May 17, 2007)

no, you dont put verm. on the bottom of your FC you soak perlite iin water for 10 min. and let it drain for 10 min. then put that in the bottom of your FC., and dont put the cakes right on top of it, put them on the jar lids or put them on a piece of tin foil.


----------



## Beaner (May 17, 2007)

okay, it's just the pf tek said to keep the water at a quarter inch at the bottom, i didn't think pearlite absorbed water? It also says the first day and after every flush you should leave the cake on the pearlite to absorb water, as of right now 2-5 jars are in the fruiting chamber as well as my little experement, and although the experement seems to be making primordia, the jars are rapidly growing the mushies i have been waiting for. now if i only had the balls to try them...lol


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 18, 2007)

Looks like a couple of good ones there man. Goodluck !
Don't forget to Fan your FC, at least twice a day !
I fan 6 times though ! 

oh how i love the smell of a humid FC.


----------



## Beaner (May 18, 2007)

me toooo! mycelium has a sweat earthy smell, very very good smell. so ya think they will grow into mushrooms? the guys at shroomery.org arent very nice....


----------



## battosai (May 18, 2007)

it looks good. u can mist the perlite just dont get the cakes wet when u do. mix a bit of peroxide in the water it will help. i innoculated my jars the other day, i'm not going to look at them for a week. 

when your cakes drop in temperature that usually initiates pinning on the cake.. from 86 to 75 degrees, from jar to terrarium. if u innoculate and store at 75 youll get slow grow and unpredictable pinning.


----------



## Beaner (May 18, 2007)

i see, well for the most part they were kept on a seedling mat so i think i should be ok, the mushies have almost doubled in size overnight!!!how long till they are full size mushrooms?


----------



## smkpt (May 18, 2007)

a couple days


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 19, 2007)

yeah man.. they double their size about everyday.
If one stops growing and the Tip/head turns dark.
This is an abort, and you should pick it off the cake as soon as possible.

Got any update pictures ?
Have you checked out the Sporelab.com yet ?


----------



## Beaner (May 19, 2007)

okay, some of them are almost an inch long today, still just the two cakes in the fruiting chamber. i havent found any aborts yet but an accidental shuffle knocked off 4 pins about a 1/4-1/3 of an inch long with tiny brown heads, how many of these would it take to trip? how many aborts would it take? I will update with pics in a little bit. 

Flyvagaric, checked it out, seems really cheep but are they potent strains? i have been reading that potency varies a lot by strain and growing conditions, i am worried about wasting all this time and money on bunk mushrooms...hope they are good, but if i do another set of jars, i think im going to innoculate with mycelia water or chunks of mycelia in a glove box.


----------



## Beaner (May 19, 2007)

here is an update as of 5 min ago, im extrememly bored and thinking about just eating all the baby mushrooms off my cakes, think it will be enough?


----------



## kieahtoka (May 19, 2007)

don't, let the mature you will be greatly rewarded.


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 20, 2007)

yeah, its not even worth while trying to gather a bunch of pins.
Im thinking it would take somwhere around a 100 small aborts to trip.
maybe less for some people. Your cake doesn't look to bad for the first flush. A couple of those look like aborts though.

As for the strains on sporelab, They have the best strains around right now, I have ordered from them numerous times and im always happy and satisfied with the potency. Really, The potency doesn't vary much from each strain. It may have somthing to do with how they are grown, but every cubenses has about the same potency. Equador, Pesa, Dixieland, and costa ricans, are supposed to be really potent if you are having a hard time picking out some strains. B+ is potent as well.
The guy who owns the place is also a really nice guy. He always answers my questions promptly.

goodluck buddy !


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 20, 2007)

Ps.. heres my cake 3 days after pinning started. this is Equador Strain.


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 20, 2007)




----------



## battosai (May 20, 2007)

heh its been 3 days since innoc on my jar and i see nothing. is this normal?


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

yeah it can take up too seven, i think i saw a bit of fuzz on some by 5 days some by 7-9 days, keeping them between 75-80 degrees will help, but don't overdoit! apparently they can die from too much heat pretty easily...


----------



## Beaner (May 21, 2007)

flyvargic, holy crap that took only 3 days?? what am i doing wrong??? mine pinned 4 days ago and are a 3rd of that size!!!! Im reaserching how to case them with 50/50 virmiculite/peat and the last two cakes will be crumbled and cased. though i am going to have to ask the folks at shroomery.org why my damn mushies are so slow growing...


----------



## Beaner (May 21, 2007)

mushies are doing good, today i made a vermiculite/peatmoss casing for the last 2 jars tomorow i will mix oyster shells in to raise the ph. it was steralized and is waiting for the calcium carbonate, after the casing recipe is complete ill take a tuppaware and line the bottom with one cm of sterile moist casing material, then crumble the last two cakes onto the casing and top with more of the same casing. after that ill cover the tin in aluminum foil with a few holes for oxegen to get in and stick them in my dark spot for another 5 days, we will see how this yeilds compared to the three traditional pf cakes.


----------



## kieahtoka (May 21, 2007)

Damn nice cakes/shrooms Beaner.


----------



## Beaner (May 22, 2007)

i cased the other two just now, i made a little tutorial and ill post later tonight or tomorow morning, im very very busy right now....lol


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 23, 2007)

hey beaner. What i did, was i put my cakes directly onto the Perilite. Also the metal rims off the Jars can rust, I always like to get more cakes going while the cakes in the Fruit chamber are flushing.. SO we need those lids !!
The cakes wick up water from the perilite and the mushies near the bottom get HUGE. Also, when i birthed I dunked for 7 hours. I suggest you dunk after this first flush. Simply put the cake in a tupperwear with a lid, fill to the top with cold tap water, put the cake in, and put the lid on. Place the tupperwear in the fridge (or this is what i do, im sure you can leave it out in room temps, but i like the fridge because it is sterile in there)
A dunk really helps things. Don't worry about contams with a fully colonized cake.. You wash your hands right?  This is what i harvested yesterday off one pint cake.











Equador is a very potent strain ...

goodluck with your pins beaner !
don't forget to dunk !


----------



## Beaner (May 23, 2007)

i just picked off a ton of aborts, and the ones that are growing all look like my big toe, the cap is tiny and the the stem is fat, they are growing super slow, they are on day six and no mushies over an inch. i asked people on shroomery and only one guy answered, he said it was the strain, that no matter what they will grow like small grapes...something tells me he is wrong but what do i do? nobody will help and i can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## kieahtoka (May 23, 2007)

if they are ALL growing the same way then yep it's the strain.


----------



## battosai (May 24, 2007)

ok, i need some moral support. i checked on my cakes today, they're starting to show around the innoc points. everything looks well, except how long its taken for them to start. oh yea, and the fact my ferret some how got into the drawer they were in, ripped the plastic bag open that was around the plastic box they were in, and shredded the tin toil covers. HTF did he get in there you ask? i ask myself the same thing. i guess where theres a weasel, theres a way. 

can i get some comforting advice? maybe that there is a chance they arent contaminated from weasel tampering/shinanagins/tom foolery? maybe he used his ninja technique to initiate their growth, thats what i think he did anyways.

also, im not sure if my jars are a little dry on the inside now? is it a bad idea to add some more water? its cracked corn mixed with vermiculite.

thx guise


----------



## Beaner (May 24, 2007)

hmmmm, well don't add water, that would kill the sterility, so all you have on the cakes is tinfoil? no lid for your jar? wow i dunno then, if your jars were exposed hope for the best but be carefull.


----------



## battosai (May 25, 2007)

Beaner said:


> hmmmm, well don't add water, that would kill the sterility, so all you have on the cakes is tinfoil? no lid for your jar? wow i dunno then, if your jars were exposed hope for the best but be carefull.


lol no there are lids on the jars. actually the mycellium is starting to take off now and is looking nice, growing real quick. i bet those were just old spores that needed some time to come through. the ferret just tore the foil off a couple of the lids..but he didnt open the jars or anything.


----------



## Beaner (May 25, 2007)

okay, the foil only needs to be there for steralizing to keep excess water from getting in, im sure the moisture will last till they are done colonizing, spores that have been in suspended animation for a long time can take a while to get back to growing mode, man i have been neglecting rollitup pretty bad, i have spent all my free time for the last few days reading the entire faq on shroomery.org, as i once did on Overgrow years back... thanks for the pics flyvagaric! ive seen you on shroomery.org... well i will log on to give everyone updated pics, then i may not be online for a while, starting a 2nd job yesterday and all, i will do my best though, thanks for all your help! on a second note, i harvested the three cakes today and started dunking them, yield was not so good, looks like about 70 grams wet from three cakes i was hoping for about 200 so better luck next flush, they will spend 24 hours underwater regaining moisture then go back into the fruiting chamber, where i will keep the moisture much higher this time, so as to reach my yield goals, i should be able to do this for 3-4 flushes of mushrooms, and either way, they have more than paid for themselves twice over, and that was a poor flush on only half my 6 cakes, i still have the cased cakes to flush 3 times and the other 3 standard pf cakes to flush 2 more times so lets all cross there fingers!!!


----------



## dreamorigami (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I was strolling around the web and came across this thread and "Equador" caught my eye. I currently am growing equador cubensis and am only now upon a fail-safe method of cultivation that I'd like to share with you. 

First off-- you need to get off of shroomery.org

Anyone who is arrogant or unfriendly with helpful information ought not to be giving advice, especially if it can cost someone time and money. At shroomtalk.com you'll find some of the most informative and friendliest bunch of people that will help you on any and all methods. One guy in particular is a, I kid you not, rocket-mushroom, fucking scientist. He was made a moderator on the site and in fact, offers a compost grow bag that he PERSONALLY makes and sells through mushbox.com

I started with the PFtek and went all the way to fully colonized jars and then lost them to contamination. Then I did rye grain jars and lost about 24 of them, all to contamination.  This grinded me mainly because I was impatient and I had invested so much money into the hobby. Before I gave up this guy on shroomtalk.com began selling his compost bags and they ran a promotion on them, which is still going on I may add. 

What these bags do is give you an incubation chamber and a fruiting chamber all in one while maintaining the perfect temperature and humidity level without doing a thing. You inject them, put them on your shelf and leave them until you've got mushrooms. 

But-- you don't inject just spores... you inject what's called, Liquid Culture.

I'll tell you how to make it and then I'll give you all the links at the end. 

Liquid Culture Tek _EASY EASY AND FAST_

Materials Needed: 
1 potato
1 bottle of Karo syrup 
(go to your grocery store in the syrup section. It's there. I promise.)
Tyvek envelopes
(go to your post office and get them for FREE.)
4 mason jars, any size
tap water
cooking pot
aluminum foil
microspore tape
pressure cooker, or something to sterilize

1- boil a potato in a pot filled with about 4-6 cups of water.
2- when the potato is completely cooked, take out and dispose of. what you have is the most nutritious meal for your spores, eventually.
3- now pour 4 more cups of water into the pot, this is to dilute.
4- take your Karo and with a spoon, put about 10 tbsp. of syrup in the pot.
5- stir.
6- now fill 3/4 of the way however many jars you can with the mix and throw away the rest, (it's just potato juice and syrup...)
7- when you have your tyvek envelope, trace your mason jar lids onto it with a pen and then cut out the circles with scissors.

*now since you guys have PFtek jar lids, four holes in the corner you're going to have easily modify these lids... just take a screwdriver and punch a medium sized hole right into the middle. Easy!*

8- first, place the metal lid on the jar mouth
9- second, place the tyvek circle on the metal lid
10- third, put the lid ring on and screw tight!
11- wrap some tinfoil on the top and then sterilize them for an hour or so

...and that's it! When you take them out, let them cool and then inject 2cc of spores into them, then cover the injection hole with microspore tape that you can get at Eckerd, CVS, Walgreen's, and after 3 days you'll see some cum looking floaties in there.  Haha, you'll see what I mean. After two weeks you'll be ready to pull that shit out and inject them into your compost bags. What you're doing here is speeding up the cubensis cultivation process, for one, and you're also providing your precious mycelium less time that they'll be exposed to things that may contaminate. 

Take an empty syringe and pull out the clouds of mycelium and store them in the fridge. You'll have liquid left... throw it away. 

Like I said, I've got 4 of these bags and my Equador, Cambodia, South America and Creeper's are eating the hell out of this shit. 

This is where you find your new friends
http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/

This is where you find the FAQ for the bags and he actually shows Equadors as an example grow, check it out!
http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=8294

This is where you order them
http://www.mushbox.com/compost-bags.html

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## battosai (May 28, 2007)

dreamorigami said:


> Hey guys, I was strolling around the web and came across this thread and "Equador" caught my eye. I currently am growing equador cubensis and am only now upon a fail-safe method of cultivation that I'd like to share with you.
> 
> First off-- you need to get off of shroomery.org
> 
> ...


its nice being able to post something without having it censored, isnt it? i bet if i were to post on shroomtalk.com about something you could buy on rollitup.org they would censor the site because its a non-sponsor link.


----------



## Beaner (May 28, 2007)

yeah thats why rollitup is cool, though your a convincing salesman, oragami, almost sound like the folks that make fake profiles on myspace to sell you webcam porn...lol thanks for the link, i kinda went off on a few of the upper echalaunt members over at shroomery.org on there whole attitude twords newbies and was in the process of looking for a more "rollitupesk" type mushroom site. sorry i have been so lazy with the pic uploading lately, i have been taking pics, just no time to load them. maybe ill get on that right now...


----------



## dreamorigami (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, just the other day I posted another site for someone to get Penis Envy spores and an hour later I see that the link was deleted on Shroomtalk. It happens. It's a small price to pay for the help those people provide. The root administrator is the owner of Spores101 and Mushbox so he likes to support his own company. But that's ok because he's always giving great deals, answers any question and erectifies any problem. One time I ordered a spore print and he sent me a spore syringe instead. It turns out, he didn't have any prints avail. so he sent me the syringe and then followed up with a print. I was surprised. And I know what you mean beanie about my post looking like something Tiffany from San Diego would write convincing you to come see her and her friends have a pillow fight in their dorm. Nah, I just really support the product I'm using right now. Either way homie, you should try that LC. You can use it with BRF and RYE teks also.


----------



## Beaner (May 29, 2007)

yeah im reading they like to censor quite a bit, krazy got banned for recomending another site on shroomtalk... there is definatly some interesting stuff on that site though, at this point i have had one successfull grow and untill i have more questions or feal i have learned enough to start helping (LONG way off) ill pretty much just be reading all i can about my new 2nd favorite hobbie. 

my three cakes are pinning very nicely on there second flush, they are about half an inch long already, hoping to have them done by friday so i can eat them all again, lol! im bad i know, but with all the legitamite work i have been doing lately i wanna reallllllly relax on my few days off. the cased cakes are starting to worry me, they still havent' pinned in over a week, i may have jumped the gun on putting them in the FC but i would think i would still get a few pins, i mean what kinda mushroom cant sprout through half an inch of peat and vermiculite???there is the offchance that i screwed up the ph with oyster shells, i might have over done or under done the calcium carbonate. time will tell 

im thinking about innoculating 4 more jars when i finnally get a day off. maybe 8 jars, but i don't feal like wasting all my brown rice flower, because there is a good chance ill get contamination pretty bad, i plan on just putting bits of mycelium in the steralized jars with a glove box and tweezers. im thinking about making a huge ass fruting chamber with a big rubbermade tub, and puting like 36 cakes in there, since i seem to be having more luck with them than bulk substrates...I kinda just want a ton of shrooms so i can go all addict on them and trip for a week or two, just piss of the girlfriend ya know??lolololol that would be funny.

Little Beanersclusive update, you may notice that i haven't updated my grow logs in a few weeks, that spawned from me being to lazy, now it has evolved into my stoner ass missplacing my memory card for my camera, i looked around, and im sure it will turn up, but untill then i can't take or upload any new pics, so, sorry for that, updates will be coming i promise!!!!


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 30, 2007)

just dunk the little pieces for 24 hours before you place them into the glovebox.

you may want to take the pieces directly out of the dunking chamber and into the sterilized Jars.


----------



## Beaner (May 31, 2007)

without a glovebox? also should i be steralizing some dry virmiculite to case them with the same as with the standard pf tek? I have everything i need ready and waiting but im starting to worry my mushies are doing the same thing they did last time, they grow nice till about half an inch to an inch, then just kinda slow way down, the cap stays small and the stem gets really fat, is this a genetic problem or am i doing something wrong>??? I can't think of anything i could improve, they get fanned 6 times a day with super fine mist, damp pearlite, 24 hour dunk and roll, i would think that should take care of there fresh air and moisture requirements, but they are growing slow again!!!! everyone tells me it takes 2-3 days to grow from pin to mush, at this rate it will take me 3 weeks for the veils to break. Im thinking about ordering some "pesa" if i can find it or "b+" though i would rather have smaller more potent equadorians than huge weak b+ strain mushrooms. Im just worried if i order equadorian again i'll have the same problem.

Update on the casing, the damn thing is finally starting to pin a little, lots of hyphal knots, so hopefully soon, i wanna eat them damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## battosai (May 31, 2007)

you should only spawn the most vigorous rhizomorphic strains from your cakes, and put chucks on it into liquid culture. then all your mycellium will be that stuff. or you could put a chuck of it into one of your jars.


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 31, 2007)

B+ is a very good strain. I have some bulk grows going right now with B+, and im likeing it.Pesa is just as good.

As for your problem with how big they are, this may be genetics.
You should try differen't strains man, most of them look the same but a few look differen't then eachother and have some nice characteristics.
Try some differen't strains man !
go to Sporelab.com !


----------



## Beaner (May 31, 2007)

i asked a guy on shroom talk and he told me to leave the fruiting chamber open, turns out that was much of the problem, plants grew half an inch in the 8 hours i was at work. the cased cakes are starting to pin as well, i have very high hopes after looking at them today, mycelia is spreading a bit, and lots of pins are forming. looks like next weekend is gonna be fun, if i can get a day off work...


----------



## smkpt (May 31, 2007)

any pics of fruits?


----------



## SmokerE (May 31, 2007)

I can't even pronouce what the thread name is. How long does it take to make them things? and harvest.


----------



## Flyvagaric (Jun 1, 2007)

hehe 

Send me a PM if you really want to know.


----------



## Flyvagaric (Jun 1, 2007)

haha, about 20-40 days For the mycelium spawn run.
Then once your final substrate is fully collonized it is about 6-10 days before you see pins. Healthy pins only take 3-4 days before they are several inch's long and are close to maturity.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, I have finnally found my memory card so im gonna fill everyone in on whats been happening in beaners world the past few weeks, to start with i will show you the process i went through to convert standard brown rice flour cakes into a cased substrate...






First lets talk about supplys, before i started i collected;
1. sterile casing material (50/50 peat moss/vermiculite, with oyster shell powder to raise the ph)
2. fully collonized brown rice flower cakes, I used 2 for this experement.
3. paper towels and evaporating hand sanitizer
4. light resistant substrate container 
5. freezer bag

First i used the hand sanatizer and paper towels to somewhat steralize the container that the substate will be birthed into. after the sanitizer evaporated I layed a 1/4-1/2 inch layer of damp casing material on the bottom of the pan, casing should drip a few drops when squeezed but not a lot.






I then birthed the two cakes into the freezer bag, and using my kabar, broke the cakes up into 4-5 peices each, be carefull with this step if you try it, i stabbed a pretty deep hole in my hand, most teks recomend a fork.











afterward i broke it up into pieces the size of a dice, by mushing them from the outside of the bag, then i poured the crumbled cakes onto the casing.











the final step is too pour another 1/4-1/2 inch layer of casing on top of the crumbled cakes.






the casing layers simulate the wild, the casing is sprayed daily to be kept moist, after casing they are put back into a dark warm place for another 5 days or so, if mycelium started to sprout through the casing after a day or two i added a bit more to keep the mycellium layer even. 5 days later they were put into a second fruiting chamber (ice cream bucket with a bit of damp pearlite, nothing fancy) and given a few hours of light a day, durring the bulk of the day they sit 2 feet above ground on a shelf in my closet. this is done because the majority of contaminants are within 12 inches of the floor. after a week or so, bam! pins are forming!!!


----------



## Beaner (Jun 1, 2007)

I missed out on posting the most important part of the thread, the first harvest, now be warned it was a very stunted and small harvest, They were growing so slow that i harvested them before the veils broke and the caps filled out. I have solved the problem since, but i will get into that with my next post of my current situation. the yield was about one small dose, after reading up i think it was between 15-20 grams wet, dried out this would be about 1.5-2 grams, which was just enough for my first experience tripping on my own mushrooms. I started out eating 2 at a time, ever hour or so for about 3 hours, then gaining a little confidence (all i felt was an overwelming happyness and joy from such a small dose) and ate the remaining mushies, which when coupled with a scenic pond and some good weed, i tripped tits!!


----------



## Beaner (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, finally it is time to show you how the second flush of mushrooms is coming along. first, after i harvested the mushrooms from the 3 cakes, i submerged them in tap water and stuck them in the fridge still underwater for 24 hours. when the time was up i rolled them in dry sterile virmiculite and put them back in the containers. after about 3-5 days of misting they started to pin, just yesterday the casing also started to pin. 4 days after pinning, they were growing faster than the first flush, but still much too slow, something was still wrong!!!

I posted questions on several shroom websites and i was told the problem was everything from genetics, low humidity, high humidity, and lack of free air exchange (air circulation). i have been systematicly testing all the theorys and have concluded 2 nights ago that the problem was 75&#37; lack of free air exchange, and 25% low moisture in the cakes. to solve this i have been leaving the fruiting chambers cracked open 24/7 and spraying a mist of super fine drops of water in them with a light fanning 3-6 times a day. for the past 48 hours since i started doing this they have trippled in size and are growing much faster than they ever have before. this means i should have close to 70 grams by next weekend if all goes well, the dunked cakes were pretty stunted for 4 days with low free air exchange so they are not going to reach there full potential, but i should get at least one more flush after this to try for an even better harvest.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 2, 2007)

Why did you take a pic of you about to pee.....LMAO...Nice shrooms.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## (-)_(-) (Jun 2, 2007)

wow . .. . u'r dick is fucked up!!!


----------



## Beaner (Jun 2, 2007)

lol thats not my pic by the way, i stole it from shroomtalk.com


----------



## DoobsDay (Jun 2, 2007)

wow, lol what went wrong?


----------



## BaconSquishy (Jun 2, 2007)

[/quote]


Looks like a touch of Vert. AKA dry bubble to me. Nothing wrong with it just an aesthetic problem. Some strains such as KSSS seem to be more susceptible to it than others.


----------



## Godkas (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm going to venture the guess that nutrients weren't high enough. I am going to try either blackberry vine or wild bird seed for my next grow. I haven't seen anyone use blackberry but all fungi wants is vegetable matter and blackberry is high fiber/wood content so molds will have a harder time permeating it than the stronger peroxide generating mycelium.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 2, 2007)

hahahahaha! they were good though, i was gonna show you guys what the second flush harvest looked like but i just kinda started picking them and eating them, now they are all gone and im majorly messed up. i feal like im living in a permanent dejavu.

the problem was lack of air circulation, i guess thats very important to the little buggers, the second flush grew super nice once i fixed the problem, 3-4 inches long in like 3 days.

im going to isolate a good substrain next. my first casing flush is going good and ill pick the biggest fastest growing shroom and clone him, and make 9 more cakes with his genes, and start a few larger casings. 

maybe it's just the mushrooms im on but i just can't believe how cheep and easy this all was to do, i definatly recomend everyone to try it, it's a blast. they grow so fast that it's pretty much instant gratification, and eating them is indescribable. just really neeto is all


----------



## Godkas (Jun 2, 2007)

AH! yea airflow is key. I've heard something like your FC needs to replace its air 3 times an hour.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 2, 2007)

are you shitting me???jeez i had no idea it was that much, im going to have to, aaaaaahhhhh sober up i guess i keep forgeting what im thinking...


----------



## Flyvagaric (Jun 2, 2007)

i like that casing of yours man.
Looks like things are coming along.

in the future you will get much better harvests, don't worry. 

Goodluck buddy !

don't forget to stay in touch !


----------



## smkpt (Jun 2, 2007)

next time you case, spawn to Poo or coir and you will get much better results. great job on your first grow


----------



## tetrahydrocannabisloving (Jun 2, 2007)

amazing beaner how the shrooms look lol about your about to pee picture


----------



## Beaner (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah i have lots of plans for the futur, after i master bulk casings with brown rice flour cakes and strain isolation, i will hopefully find a good source of aged horse poo and go for even larger casings. I also want to try pan caans, supposedly the most potent of all halucinagenic mushrooms. does anyone know what the yeild for them would be compared to cubensis? i know it's a lot less but i want to try growing them eventually. im seeing a lot of cool cubensis strains also, like the albino strains.

tomorow ill update on the casing, the cakes are bald, i got at least a third more than my last harvest, and consequently, i tripped at least that much harder, it was a great night, i am still fealing quite philisophical. they are still very moist so i think im just going to skip the dunk this flush and try for a 3rd pf cake harvest and a first casing harvest by wednesday, my next and only day off of the week.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 4, 2007)

okay here is an update, first a pic from saturday:






and here is how much they have grown as of monday morning, they are growing pretty fast, 






as i had a few really big ones last harvest im hoping this one will be ready by wednesday or thursday, and yeild some nice mushrooms to start isolating strains. these flushes will only last for a few more weeks and i need to get my jars innoculated so they will colonize in time, though cloning takes a week, so i don't think i will get them out in time, but my plan is to make a bigger chamber with a 2.5 foot long rubbermade tub, lined with damp pearlite, and two airpumps blowing bubbles into two cups of water and hydrogen peroxide at each end of the tub, the nine cakes, god willing none get contaminated, will get split up into two 1'-1' foil tins with casings on top and stuck in there, im thinking that could yield quite a bit, if i am successfull, would the next logical step be to isolate the bigest, fastest growing mushroom from that flush and inoculate more jars? and keep doing that over and over? or would i not really be doing any good?


----------



## Flyvagaric (Jun 5, 2007)

Its good that you are thinking about isolating a strain and cloning the fastest mushroom. This is good and you can do this for a couple generations as well, But with a clone.. the genetics degrade with each Generation. You will not see as good of a flush with the second/third Generation of a particular Clone. But i beleive you can take spore prints of the clones !

Your casing seems to be showing that same thing with the small, bubbly mushrooms. Im curious as to the contributing factors... wether its the genetics in your syringe or the way you are doing things.

Honestly Hydrogen peroxide is not needed. Just use Tap water for misting the sides of the Fruit chamber and to rinse your perilite, this will keep the germs out of the perilite. Clean your perilite in each Fruit chamber after each casing/cake/cakes are finished. Tap water has chlorine and other things that are supposed to be good for our teeth, ect. and To kill all the germs.

I never use hydrogen peroxide. This could be a factor in your small bubbly mushies. Or it could be left over bleach from a previous cleaning.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BaconSquishy (Jun 5, 2007)

Flyvagaric said:


> Honestly Hydrogen peroxide is not needed.


I use peroxide for hydrating perlite only because when the peroxide decomposes, it releases extra oxygen which helps combat high CO2 and make shrooms b


----------



## Beaner (Jun 6, 2007)

well i haven't used any peroxide but yes the same thing has happened to my casing, growth has stunted and almost stopped, i am getting so frusterated, nobody at all will reply to my threads on the mushroom boards asking for help. i read that casing need a special fruiting chamber, but i can't seem to find any info at all on it. so they are in pearlite, and the three cakes, pinned overnight and then all aborted the next day, why would this happen? the last flush was nice, i had a few 3-4 inch ones that looked just like they should and i thought i was done with this bullshit.

everybody, and i mean EVERYBODY seems to get nice flushes, they grow super fast, even the newbies, and i follow every word i can find and they are growing like shit, if i don't find out what is the problem soon im just going to give up, this shit is so fucking annoying i could scream!

update, i got bored and said fuck it, im going to give the casing a chance, because the mushies are still tan colored with red caps, and havent darkened yet, maybe my casing is too moist? i noticed today im getting mycellium growing through the casing in lots of places, i thought it was supposed to mostly stop growing once it was put too fruit??? 

I also mixed up 8 more jars pf tek style and they are steralizing as we speak, this evening im just going to glove box innoculate them with multispore mycelium, and try isolating a strain next time, from what i read, it doesnt help much anyway and if you guys are right about them losing vigour, well then why bother?? though i have been reading about people using the same lc clones for over a year, and they arent complaining. ill innoculate tonight with as much mycellium as i can spare, i have about half a cakes worth set aside for this, im hoping it will colonize fast since its already alive unlike the spores.

as for the cakes i picked all the aborts off and stuck them in the dunk for 24 hours, a step i decided to skip this time wich might, though not likely be the cause to my flush of aborts.


----------



## Flyvagaric (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey man.. Don't get so annoyed quite yet.
Honestly, If mushrooms were so easy to grow.. everyone would be doing it.
Well ok, not everyone, but a hell of a lot more people would be in on this shit if it was as easy as .. lets say growing weed.

Don't trip out. there is a big chance it is genetics, The casing could also be to moist. Maybe there is TOO MUCH humidity in your fruit chamber ?

I just lost a very large bulk substrate to green mold. It was very upsetting.
What i did was i scrapped off the green mold into a trash bag.. rinse the rest of the substrate under tap water. And put it out side in a black trash bag mixed with dirt.

Maybe if casings are not working out, your best bet is to stick with cakes.
Pint cakes will give you a bigger harvest then those tiny 1/2 pints.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah my plan is now too make a large tub, and put moist pearlite with one large pump, blowing air to two rocks, in two cups one at each end, to help with air exchange, i might get those 6 inch long triangular rocks and make two long traughs of water, for more even distribution, i figure that should be fairly good for cakes, and deal with casing later on, i mean a good flush on 24 cakes, well that could be almost half a pound a week, i needn't be too gready i guess, the cakes were doing ok, i am going to pick the casing clean, and dunk it, tonight, so you can expect some more philosophy from tweeking beaner, lol but how do i dunk a casing?????


----------



## Flyvagaric (Jun 7, 2007)

Same way you dunk a cake.. You just need to find a container with a lid big enough to fit the casing.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 14, 2007)

well folks, i got super tired of dealing with stunted shrooms, so i went out and made a nice little chamber, it hopefully will hold 12 cakes nice and neet. fresh air exchange is caused by two air pumps bubbling up from inside two cups that i zip tied and gorrilla glued to the sides of the chamber, inside the cups is water and peroxide. the bubbles keep it nice and humid inside the chamber and the first 5 days have produced some nice little mushies from the casing, though the flush was small, i think because i didn't dunk and the casing layer might be a bit to thick, either way it is growing way less than standard cakes so i am going to stick with a few bulk grows of cakes, before i worry about anything els. i innoculated 8 more jars, don't know if i mentioned that, but they should be ready in about a week, and ill toss the last 3 cakes and the casing, as the cakes are so old they are only putting out huge flushes of grey aborts, no real mushrooms, and the casing, well it's just a waste of space at this point, only growing 2-4 shrooms from 2 nice looking cakes, thats a crap yield if you ask me.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 15, 2007)

final harvest shot.... my battery ran out just as i took the pic so no post harvest, though with the three cakes and casing it looks like ill be having some fun tonight!!lol now i must be off to charge my camera for my trip to the swamp. peace fellas.


----------



## battosai (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome you got some nice fruits! im happy it came through. my half pint cakes didnt produce much at all. one made 3 aborts and a tiny mushroom and the other made like 3 nice size mushrooms and a bunch of small ones. my casing though looks good! i used a thin layer of peat-perlite and kept it 100&#37;humidity 0 fresh air exchange for 2-3 days while it tried to colonize, then put it to fruit. this is what happened

im happy your doing this too.. few on the site are so its up to us to keep doing it.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 18, 2007)

oh yeah they went well, however, i had problems with the casing, i don't know what i did wrong but i slid the thing out of its container and found about 2o grams wet of pins and mushrooms trying to grow on the sides!!! i mean ever inch was just covered in a nest of shrooms, took me almost an hour to get them all off, and rather than risk contams from the rot of dead mushrooms inside the cake, i opted to cut the cake into 4 pieces, about the size of a normal pf cake. and im just pretending they are normal pf cakes now, it's wierd that two cakes crumbled managed to fill in most of the gaps and make almost 4 cakes when cut appart!

battosai--i noticed you grew your ricans with cracked corn, have you ever used brown rice flour, and if yes, did you notice a difference in yeild?


----------



## Beaner (Jun 18, 2007)

i want to start drying my mushrooms and weighing them before i let my freinds try them because i want to dose correctly but my damn digital scale is out of zero, i have instructions to get it back to normal, but i need a 100 gram calibration weight, i have checked all the local smoke shops and can't find any! only the larger 300 gram ones, does anyone know how i could make my own 100 gram weight without using another scale too weigh it? I mean i could do that, but it would take me a few days to get access to another digi.


----------



## battosai (Jun 18, 2007)

your in luck dood. i've recalibrated scales with 20 nickels. its 100 grams, its weird because it seems like each nickel is just slightly different, but every time ive done it, they're practically dead on. 

i've never used brf before or pf tek. my only experience is with corn.. this was my first from start to finish.


----------



## Beaner (Jun 18, 2007)

well amazing job! i heard the nickle thing, but didn't think it would work cause most nickles were like 4.8 grams but ill try it, could make it too far off right? it's just a pain cause now that they are dry i can't visualize a good dose as well but ill try the nickles.


----------



## Beaner (Jul 22, 2007)

well it's been a long time since i updated, lets see, i have gotten a few more doses from the origanal cakes, wich are finally growing problem free, nice and tall mushies, thanks to my new tub with added fresh air exchange. here is a pic of my biggest mushroom so far, it's just a half inch longer than it was in real life.






my cakes were almost spent and i have been pretty much unsuccessful getting new cakes spawned without contams killing them right away. this led me to reaserch pasturization of horse poo, and after walking a fenceline of a nice little horse farm i got plenty of dried poo for a long time.

i soaked the poo for an hour at 165 degrees to "pasturise" the poo, basicly just kill off all harmful contaminations without killing the helpfull bacteria. i think they are called "firefang" or something, but apparently they kill contaminants for about 2 weeks after you pasturise it. after that you just put the old cakes in a food processer chop it up, and mix with the poo.
here is a few pics of day 3 of colinazation, im hoping for the pans to be completely white in 7-10 days...


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, those are gonna give off a LOT of shrooms. Nice shroom btw, wish I could have been successful in my venture. Good luck


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jul 22, 2007)

Beaner I know that one USD bill weighs 1.00gr. It would stand to reason that 100 bills would weigh 100gr. If you are in the US this will work for you.


----------



## Beaner (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah, see i lost the instructions so i don't even remember what buttons to push to get it to recalibrate, it has only been used a few dozen times, feals wrong to throw it away but it is pretty much useless, and there are a ton of cooler one online.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on the caps.

I ate some that were from oregon one time.
They looked very similar to these.
They had small red caps with white spots.

Those damn things were phenominal.
Slam dunk home run all in one.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jul 23, 2007)

you can usualy find a user manual online. just goggle the model number of your scale. A lot of times the model number is on the front.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice dude, those poo trays should do pretty good. 

How are they looking so far?


----------



## Beaner (Jul 26, 2007)

im not sure actually, the suspense is killing me but im afraid to risk contams by checking them. im gonna see if they are done on thursday of next week.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok cool...and GOOD LUCK


----------



## Beaner (Jul 29, 2007)

i caved and checked it again, the growth isn't as fast as i had hoped, what do you guys think? will it colonize in time? i found a small green bit of mold growing on one of the trays, i picked it out and it hasn't been back since...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 1, 2007)

You probably want to induce fruiting pretty soon on those. 

Since your growing cubensis just give them a little light for 12 hours a day. Its a lot like flowering a plant.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 9, 2007)

Update pleeeeasse


----------



## americantrent (Aug 9, 2007)

im sure uve either fruited them or they were given up on by now bc of mold, but did u use a heating pad to regulate the warm temps? also, they only need like 1hr of light a day to fruit..the only reason they need that much is to activate the mycelium, it lets it kno its grown through the substrate and is ready to fruit.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 9, 2007)

Beaner, your last post was a little while ago, but...

Those casings are reading to fruit. Beyond ready. You're supposed to fruit just when it starts to poke through. If you case with vermiculite or 50/50, you can buy some extra time, if it goes too far. With poo, you need to be a little more careful. But you should get a very decent yield of potent, delicious cubensis there. More than you would probably expect. They look perfect-- you just want the growth to be somewhat uniform.

Also, if you find a little spot of green aspergillis, you can remove it carefully and add some hydrogen peroxide around the spot. This should help contain it, but the spores really do go EVERYWHERE, so remove it with caution. And be careful... The stuff grows underneath too. Generally, green mold, if it is surrounded by rhizomorphic mycelium, will not be harmful even though it is touching the mycelium network... Though most growers will tell you to throw it out, just to be on the safe side and cover their ass.

~Ethno


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry to invade your grow, but theese are mine from last winter, i use to grow a shitload of em, i havent in awhile tho cause i moved into a new place


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> sorry to invade your grow, but theese are mine from last winter, i use to grow a shitload of em, i havent in awhile tho cause i moved into a new place
> 
> Beautiful specimens, Pyrex. Those suckers are huge. What did you spawn/case to, out of curiousity?
> 
> ~Ethno


----------



## Beaner (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry for the lack of updates, 

ethnobotanist: those trays werent cased yet, that was just the raw horse poo colonizing in the pics.

pyrex:beautiful shrooms!

ok well lets see, of the two trays pictured above, 1 didn't colonize on time, and the other went pretty fast. so the one that colonized got cased with pure virmiculite and has had 3 days in the dark, im spraying mist a lot and they are getting lots of light, the mycelium is poking through fairly even and im just waiting for pinning.

Also i have gotten a treasure trove of new strains from a very serious grower i met on the shroomery and lives pretty close to me.

they were 11 one QUART jars(huge cakes!!) with b+, Z strain, and KSSS. all cloned up to 5 generations and colonized to milet and rye.

I took 3 of the best looking KSSS jars and spawned them to about 1.5 jars of pasturized hpoo, i figure the poo will just give the jars a little extra nutes, because they have been fully colonized for a month. there is very little poo and it should colonize within a few days, then it will get a 50/50 casing.

the other jars were dunked and rolled and are sitting on damp pearlite in my old tub. today is day two of light for them and we aren't going to look for pins for about a week or so. I have pics and will post them soon, but i just woke up and i need to get some eggs in me.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 10, 2007)

Beaner said:


> sorry for the lack of updates,
> 
> ethnobotanist: those trays werent cased yet, that was just the raw horse poo colonizing in the pics.


That's what I get for not reading the whole thread.  I was distracted by all of that lovely rhizomorphic growth I saw in the picture.

If you're dwelling around the Shroomery, you'll no doubt have a successful grow with your new strains. Just keep in mind contamination issues with grain spawn, especially when doing a casing or transfer. Fungi is a whole 'nother ballgame compared to cannabis, isn't it?

~Ethno


----------



## Beaner (Aug 11, 2007)

well here are pics of the jars in dunk, those aren't your normal half pints, those are the big boys, lol 1 quart jars, 1 jar is equal to 4 of my old half pint cakes, and spawned to grain will make more potent mushrooms than my brown rice flower cakes. i forgot to take pics of the horse poo mixed with KSSS spawn but it is about 85 percent colonized after 2 days, it is working so well that i might just spawn the rest of the cakes to 3 more pans of horse poo, maybe even 4 (i would use the 4th pan to spawn all new pans when the original 4 run out of nutrients.) I have read that KSSS fruits so heavily that it runs out of nutes after the second flush. I would like to take this time to recomend this hobby to anyone with an extra 50 bucks and an hour or two a week who wants too make ounces of the highest quality mushrooms around. It's very fun once you get the hang of it!

Also i would like to announce that after day 4 of light i am already seeing pins!!! 4-5 big fat ones on one of my b+ cakes, cant wait to see these bad boys in action!!!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 11, 2007)

Looking good beaner.

I am grateful of the pics.
I have been wanting to grow some for awhile.

A friend used to pick them out of black angus cow shit.
Those were ok.

I then got some from a friend in the northwest that were red with white spots on the caps.

Damn damn damn.

I always wanted to grow them since then.

Did you have a prob getting the spore kit?


----------



## Beaner (Aug 11, 2007)

nope, actually if i wanted to pay 35-45 a syringe(can get better ones for 15 online) I could just go downtown to Totally High Creations and buy them legally from the store. they are very easy once you dial it in, they need very few things to flourish, and when given all of them, it's pretty hard to mess up, not to mention i love the speed they grow, weed can get very boring to watch grow as it takes 3 months from start to finish, a mushroom takes about 5 days to grow, very fun to watch. 

If your interested in starting i would suggest the "pf tek" instructions available online with a quick google search. and spores from Spores101 quality mushroom spore strains in spore syringes and spore prints.


----------



## tech209 (Aug 11, 2007)

damn all of those shrooms lookin good as hell thinkin about pickin sum up at sporelab.com n e got feedback on this site??? there not 5 for 25 no more they are 3 for 25


----------



## Dr High (Aug 11, 2007)

where did you get your mycelium? i wanna make some shrooms, got a link where they ship to canada??


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, I am going to order some in the next day or two. I just need help with strains. I've never experimented with enough shrooms to get a hardcore trip. I ate about 1/2 and 8th and didn't see much until I drove home. If anyone has any strain recommendations, I am open to suggestion. Will start ASAP. Beaner, if you want to set me straight, feel free.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 12, 2007)

well most strains are about the same, with some small differences, i would suggest going to Spores101 quality mushroom spore strains in spore syringes and spore prints they have a huge selection with good descriptions, and they sell syringes that are thick with spores, something that can't be said for many "cheeper" sites.

anyways here is a pic of my Koh Samui Super Strain, 3 quarts spawned to pasturized horse poo for 2-3 days, almost ready!!!


----------



## Dr High (Aug 12, 2007)

im ordering the BLUE MEANIE  looks yummy.


----------



## tech209 (Aug 12, 2007)

Do They Ship To Cali


----------



## tech209 (Aug 12, 2007)

Spores 101 Doesnt Ship To Cali Imma Go With Sporelab


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 12, 2007)

how easy is it to grow shrooms in the uk?
i actually no idea wat so ever on how to start or wat to get? if i can get it here?????


----------



## Beaner (Aug 12, 2007)

shrooms are easy to grow wherever you live, as long as it doesn't get over 85 degrees in your house they will be fine, if you want instructions, read the begining of this thread or search on google for "pf tek". yeah i know spores101 doesn't ship to states where doing so was illegal, im sorry, i didn't realize you were from one of them.

pins are getting larger on one of my cakes, i would say there is about 7 of them, about the size of peas, and 1 pin on the other b+ cake. the z strain and koh samuri super strain cakes are still not showing. 

I feal bad, because i have enough poo to make all my cakes into casings and yield probably 2-3 times more, but at the same time it has been over a month since i last tripped and none of my buddys have, so i would like to have a bash before some of them go back to college at the end of the month. also i don't really have space for a bigillion square feet of mushroom casings. I think after the first flush ill convert the b+ and possibly the z strain to casings, though i think im going to go with several small bread pan sized ones instead of the larger ones.


----------



## tech209 (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah you see your lucky man i wanna go some but i fucken hate this state everything is so damn pricey the rent everything i dont give a fuck one way or another imma get them and right now im leaning towards sporelab since ive read that a couple people here in cali got sum from there ive been reading this thread and beaner great job man give you big props


----------



## Beaner (Aug 12, 2007)

I definatly recomend it, i love growing canibus, but i enjoy growing mushrooms even more! Its very easy as well!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 12, 2007)

above you said 5 ds.
Is that from start to finish?

I was figuring atleast 30ds.

I went to that site.
I plan on looking into this.

I think I have enough room in another closet foe them.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 12, 2007)

well i meant like the life cycle of the fruit of the cubensis takes 5 days, it takes about a month for the mycellium to colonize cakes and for the cakes to "pin" after that though, is just 3-4 flushes of beautiful mushrooms that take less than a week to grow from pinheads to 6 inch psychadelic mushooms.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 12, 2007)

What about the dung?

Can you get a non toxic medium.

No offense.
I thought I saw where you were using horse huey.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 13, 2007)

midgrade, well i don't really know what you mean by "toxic" horse poo isn't toxic, and actually i picked this stuff myself from a farm, and boiled it in a pot i made spaggetti with this evening, it is well aged and at that point has no smell whatsoever, it's basicly clumps of hay all ground up. 

well here are some new pics, horse poo almost colonized, and a close up of the pins forming on one of my b+ cakes. as you can see they are my usuall chubbys, lol once again i cut off free air by making a plexyglass lid for the tuppaware tub, after drilling a bunch of holes all around the tub i think i have enough, they are starting to elongate a bit from what they look like in this pic.


----------



## Dr High (Aug 14, 2007)

oooh first mushrooms! well done Beaner=D


----------



## Beaner (Aug 19, 2007)

well time for an update, picked all those chubbys off the one cake just in time for the real 1st flush pinset to come in, there are litterally hundreds of pins and mushrooms forming on all 5 of my cakes. ive never had a pinset like this and needless to say im very happy about it.


























As for my casing it fully colonized about three days ago and was cased with 50/50 peat and virmiculite, with ground oyster shells to fix the ph. after the first day it was already starting to poke through in a few spots, so i patched over them, im thinking in 2 more days it should come out pretty evenly and be ready for fruiting. i still don't have a chamber for them though so it's going to be interesting.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Aug 19, 2007)

That is a beutiful sight. Congrats. Happy Shroomin!!


----------



## Dr High (Aug 19, 2007)

Those shrooms have MASSIVE beer bellies. id liek try a couple out hehe=P


----------



## Beaner (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah they tend to look like that when they are young, these are only 2 days old, and as they grow longer the stems will look a bit more normal. I hope, that is, lol im still not an expert at mushrooming and chubby mushrooms is a reucurring problem of mine. there is plenty of free air exchange now, I just hope i didn't do it at the expense of reletive humidity.


----------



## Dr High (Aug 19, 2007)

nah i like beer bellies. there fat and chubby, id just want to eat a huge cuhkc outta them. has anyone ever eaten the BLUE MEANIE strain? thats what i plant to order and grow, and just myabe if im sucessfull ill eat em.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 19, 2007)

lol, well im growing z strain, b+, equadorian, and koh samui super strain. from what i can tell they all look exactly the same, color, size, growth rate, i can't tell them apart at all.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 19, 2007)

Teach me beaner!


----------



## _forbidden_ (Aug 24, 2007)

Any update dude?


----------



## Massa520 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would have grown the Amazon's I grew B+ on my old grows which are the easiest to grow. But I've had Amazons, and Ecuadorian and preferred the Amazons. B+ are alright but not real real strong. Golden Teachers are monsters, depending on what you plan to do with them You should experiment with that strain.. if for personals though? I would have grown the amazons only problem is you need to keep a higher temperature and they are more temperate then the other strains....


----------



## Beaner (Aug 25, 2007)

wierd, see i have 4 strains growing now from across the world, and i cannot differentiate between any of them in any way, size, color, apearance, potency, they all seem exactly the same/

first flush of my cakes, 21 grams dry

second flush on cakes 9 grams dry

casing is still fruiting, and looks to be big!!!!


----------



## _forbidden_ (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah it is weird.

I hear that when most places send, they really dont know what they are sending you anyways.

Any photo updates?

So, 30 grams dry so far hey....


----------



## Beaner (Aug 29, 2007)

well the casing yeilded a buttload of stumpy mushrooms, don't have a clue why it's doing it but the yield was ok, 31 grams dry. I converted the last 4 cakes into horse poo casings, and i have once again "moved on up" in the equiptment im using to try and get more and bigger flushes. 






ill post pics of my new setup later as the gorrilla glue is still drying and i can't move it around much. basicly i have a vick's cool mists humidifier modified to blow cool humid air into two 5/8" tubes going into the lids of 2 small rubbermaid tubs.
i have 4 identical tubs, and substrate and spawn are mixed and cased directly into the bottom of 2 tubs, and left in the dark with lids on for 2 weeks and for the next week ill be developing nice even casing layers with the lids still on.
durring that time the other 2 tubs will be attached to the humidifier and hoping to keep 2 casings fruiting for 3 flushes, then the best casing of the 2 will be cut and half and used as spawn with more horse poo added and the cycle will hopefully go on indefinatly, putting out 2-4 ounces per week.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 31, 2007)

equador strain yeilded 4.5 grams off tiny flush, but very tasty tall mushrooms!


----------



## americantrent (Sep 2, 2007)

do you regulate the humidity in your chambers?


----------



## D3adH3ad (Sep 11, 2007)

you know if you were using a terrarium you could put a bunch of Perlite in a strainer and soak it completely with water and a little hydrogen peroxide (for sterilization) and lay it down as the bed of the terrarium. the Perlite has a huge surface area for water and the terrarium humidifies itself perfectly for about a month. very very cheap and extremely effective - just set it and forget it


----------



## Taipan (Sep 11, 2007)

What happened to the outdoor shrooms you had going did they turn out? because im thinking doing of the same thing and i have the perfect spot


----------



## Beaner (Mar 30, 2008)

well here is an update finally to the last grow i had from that batch, finally got'm looking like shroobs.












i just started a new batch of z strain a few weeks ago, nothing spectacular so far, a few spots of mycelium in some jars, will update if requested when there starts to be something to show.


----------



## americantrent (Mar 30, 2008)

yes im interested to see what happens, Ive grown shrooms a few times now and I was to believe that you should keep a mist over the casing until they leave the pinning stage. it could just be me but i dont think your has enough water.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey man....excellent thread....had me drooling and thinking I need to go back and gro again....last ones I did over a year and a half ago....still have lots of spores, and saved a bunch of prints ..... need to do this....get organized....you did a great job! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beaner (Mar 31, 2008)

turned out my humidity was waaaaay to high, thats why they were always stunted, casings only need to be at 75% to 80% humidity and mine were at 98%.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Mar 31, 2008)

That is AMAZEING!!!!!!!

Mr Beaner, I would like to change my growing hobby for a while. Do you have any suggestions on good threads or books I can read on this subject. I have done some looking and find very little good info..

Thanks,
LDB


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Beaner said:


> turned out my humidity was waaaaay to high, thats why they were always stunted, casings only need to be at 75% to 80% humidity and mine were at 98%.



it's really good to see you my friend.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

Beaner said:


> turned out my humidity was waaaaay to high, thats why they were always stunted, casings only need to be at 75% to 80% humidity and mine were at 98%.


I swear I was checking your thread and thought maybe that was your problem...but I was to lazy to figure out what your humidity actually was so never bothered commenting on it.

Very nice shrooms man...a little chubby but still nice.

Have you checked out my shroom grow???

Ive got Hawaiian, Puerto Rican, and B+ going at the moment.


----------



## homegrownusa (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread was pretty facking awesome and informative!

Thanks


----------



## dankesthours182 (Apr 26, 2010)

are great but i venture to ask if anyone has found a good book? I like a handheld, paper guide to supplement my forum research. it's comforting , and very helpful, i've found, with my weed gro


----------

